# Any Bizarre Fursonas?



## Wapitisaurus90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey guys!  I'm sure we are all aware how popular carnivores and rodents/lagomorphs are in the furry fandom.  Now, my fursona is an elk, and I don't come across my kind hardly at all, but I still wouldn't call it an _unusual_ fursona, per se.  I am a Zoology student though, so what I am pretty curious about is if there is anybody here with a _really_ unusual fursona.

I don't mean "dog-cat" hybrids, nor the occasional "carnivore-ungulate" hybrid, nor some centaur or alien fursona that is still in the end based on a common or uncommon mammal or reptile.  I mean "bizarre" as in "tardigrade/water bear fursona," "trilobite fursona," "sponge fursona," "clam fursona," "rotifer fursona," something like that.  I actually find it SUPER strange that there aren't very many insect or snail fursonas, since snails and insects make up more than 75% of all animals on the planet.

Anybody have a strange one like that?


----------



## Charendle (Aug 24, 2014)

Good point. Because there are millions of different species on this planet. I guess I'm a hypocrite for saying that but still


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 24, 2014)

For a Zoology student, choosing an unusual sona makes more sense; you are immersed in the study of all sorts of animals, so its not unlikely that an odd one might pique your interest enough.

For most other people... we usually grasp for a more common species. In fact anyone who seems to boast of doing otherwise usually just ends up looking like they are trying too hard to be unique.


----------



## LordMoonBiscuit (Aug 24, 2014)

Well i don't have an invertebrate sona, but i have a palm cockatoo/thylacine griffin sona. i havn't seen anything else like her anywhere :/ http://th00.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE...ffy_and_angry__by_lordmoonbiscuit-d7nroce.png


----------



## Troj (Aug 24, 2014)

I know an axolotl, and I've met a couple of insect hybrids. I'd say those are fairly unusual!


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 24, 2014)

The typical answer of how to be unique in this fandom is sadly not to have an interesting species, but instead to make your mundane species sparkly and rainbow-coloured.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't feel unique enough, I'm gonna be a werewolf-fox-dragon-llama-hedgehog-pikachu hybrid! :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

Cervine fursonas are gewd. :3

I don't think the lack of arthropods and mollusks is surprising though. It's the furry fandom. You could draw a density field of fursonas on a cladogram and almost all of them will be amniotes. Most of those would be crown group mammals, IE furry critters. 

Insects, clams etc are way-off out-groups.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

There's a thread for fursonas in the furry fandom. There's the occasional odder one by oftentimes its massive amounts of  foxes and...wolves (guiltyguiltyguilty)

The most unusual I've seen are monster, 'sifaka' which is a primate, sloth, mountain goat/sheep reindeer, and wasp. 

I would think ones like snails and insects aren't common because it's really hard to anthropomorphize and personify something we can't grasp as having emotions and an ability to bond

Unlike foxes, wolves, felines, etc. Invertibrates have very little human characteristics we can relate to. Their eyes just don't contain the 'life' we see in mammals. 

The ungulates, on the other hand, you'd think would be a bit more common. But I think the reason they're not is people identify with the power and top-of-the-food-chain status of predatory animals.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

Snails are difficult to yiff.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 24, 2014)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> I don't feel unique enough, I'm gonna be a werewolf-fox-dragon-llama-hedgehog-pikachu hybrid! :V



I'm going to sig this thank you!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Also, my fursona may not be too unique but I like making unique OC's. I tried to brainstorm a capricorn/bunny hybrid, and had the briefest idea to make an octopus anthro o3o octopi are one of the only invertibrates I'm rather fond of because they are highly intelligent. But also kind of hard to design, It'd have to have a beak, large eyes with oval pupils, and eight tentaclelike arms (I was thinking of going for a slender man look kind of, it'd have four arms and legs with suckers, and the other four come out of the back like slenderman/doc oc. Boy, imagine the tentacle hentai with a character like that )

Well, those were ideas, but I do currently have a civet which is a member of the viverrid family, and is by far one of my most unique species.


----------



## Nataku (Aug 24, 2014)

Fallowfox is correct, they're called furries because the vast majority of them are furry ie mammalian. There's not really enough folks out there that I've seen to make 'exos' really a thing. Or.... what the hell would you even call a furry that was a single celled organism? A celly?

My  argus pheasant/margay cross  is pretty unusual in the fandom, as I've only seen a couple other margays, and zero other argus pheasants. But again, still falls well within the bounds of 'furry'. And if you want to be as generic as  feline + avian hybrid, then yeah, really pretty common. But I think people choose fursonas based on what interests them and what they can relate to - very few people find trilobites interesting. Or rather, not interesting enough to make that their sona. Its also pretty hard to relate to something with no recognizable expressions or emotions, which is also a big thing in why so many 'higher' species are used, at least in my opinion. They're easy to anthropomorphize in the truest sense of the word - assign human characteristics and emotions to. Its hard to picture, say, a 'jealous' sponge, but very easy for someone to imagine a 'jealous' cat.

Also, LordMoonBiscuit - digging the palm cockatoo thylacine. That's very cool and creative in my books, and nice to see some uncommon species.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

To be furry species must be

-far enough from humanity so that the anthro form and wild form look significantly different. [no orangutans or homo erectus]
-close enough so that, when in anthro form, you do not need to look it up in a book to tell what species it is. [no brachiopods or camel spiders]
-does not give you nightmares [oh god, no cuttle fish]


----------



## FangWarrior (Aug 24, 2014)

One day, ONE DAY! I will see someone with an anthro hedgehog fursona. (No, not a sonic fursona. An actual "furry" hedgehog.)

Or a wolverine, I almost made my fursona a wolverine. (and there FUCKIN' COOL! I'm surprised I haven't seen one yet.)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nataku said:


> Fallowfox is correct, they're called furries because the vast majority of them are furry ie mammalian. There's not really enough folks out there that I've seen to make 'exos' really a thing. Or.... what the hell would you even call a furry that was a single celled organism? A celly?.



Well...there' still the occasional, albeit common ,non furred sona, such as scalies and...featheries? I would think the rare occasion where you have something not furry it would fall under the title 'anthro' or just furry as an umbrella term even though it deviate from the physical meaning


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> One day, ONE DAY! I will see someone with an anthro hedgehog fursona. (No, not a sonic fursona. An actual "furry" hedgehog.)
> 
> Or a wolverine, I almost made my fursona a wolverine. (and there FUCKIN' COOL! I'm surprised I haven't seen one yet.)



I've already seen legit hedgehogs....but never in the doggy position. I wonder why. :V


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 24, 2014)

I've seen art of an anthro armadillo floating around the main site and it is one of the most adorable oddballs I have ever seen.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Snails are difficult to yiff.



Isabella Rossellini manages it just fine. (Hilariously nsfw)

I'm just a werewolf :C I'll never be a special snowflake. Oh well V: humans rock!


----------



## Void. (Aug 24, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'm just a werewolf :C I'll never be a special snowflake.



At least people don't have to look up your species like me X3


----------



## Wapitisaurus90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm really digging these responses.  Good thoughts all around, and cool examples (where they are given).



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Isabella Rossellini manages it just fine. (Hilariously nsfw)



One of the best parts about being a Zoology major is that over the last four years of my life I have gotten to watch her videos in class multiple times.



Nataku said:


> Fallowfox is correct, they're called furries because the vast majority of them are furry ie mammalian. There's not really enough folks out there that I've seen to make 'exos' really a thing. Or.... what the hell would you even call a furry that was a single celled organism? A celly?



I just use "furry" to refer to any fan of anthropomorphic non-human life.  I think reducing it (somewhat logically, based on the name) to mammals and possibly other synapsids like _Dimetrodon_ is somewhat excluding to people that like anthropomorphic birds, tunas, sharks, lizards, and other animals/forms of life when really we all have the same basic interest.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> There's a thread for fursonas in the furry fandom. There's the occasional odder one by oftentimes its massive amounts of foxes and...wolves (guiltyguiltyguilty)
> 
> The most unusual I've seen are monster, 'sifaka' which is a primate, sloth, mountain goat/sheep reindeer, and wasp.
> 
> ...The ungulates, on the other hand, you'd think would be a bit more common. But I think the reason they're not is people identify with the power and top-of-the-food-chain status of predatory animals.



That is certainly very unusual.  Also, though your power theory may be true, one cannot talk about power, carnivores, and ungulates without recognizing the totally wicked fact that a giraffe can kill a lion with a single kick and some are known to seek revenge on lions that kill their children.



Fallowfox said:


> Cervine fursonas are gewd. :3
> 
> I don't think the lack of arthropods and mollusks is surprising though. It's the furry fandom. You could draw a density field of fursonas on a cladogram and almost all of them will be amniotes. Most of those would be crown group mammals, IE furry critters.
> 
> Insects, clams etc are way-off out-groups.



Loving the cervid fursona support you guys.  I know so few cervid furries that I was convinced they were super underground or ignored, but it's nice to see that they aren't unloved!  Yeah, I don't think the lack of many protostome furries is super surprising, because we humans are totally biased towards other tetrapods based even just on kinship, but I do think that from an outsider's scientific point of view it is remarkable that the fandom would surround such a small minority of life on our planet.

But speaking density plots on cladograms, I'd be tickled pink if the bias towards tetrapods (and presumably fish and sharks after that) led to a niche group or cult following of tunicate furries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2014)

I draw cervid furries pretty often. I love their noses and antlers. 

If we were going by 'raw' life, then most furries would be extinct strains of unicellular prokaryotes.


----------



## Wapitisaurus90 (Aug 25, 2014)

You're right.  One can't ask "Why not the rest of the animals?" without further asking "Why not the rest of the tree of life?"


----------



## Vasquez (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if my species would be classified as "bizarre" but my 'sona is a nine-banded armadillo. I have seen some art of pink fairy armadillos floatin' around which I would classify as a bizarre. I personally would love to see more insect and prehistoric species in the fandom


----------



## TheRainbowTroll (Aug 25, 2014)

Well my sona has always gotton a rise out of people. (both good and bad)  Even though she is a canine (poodle) she is quite....unique.

www.furaffinity.net/view/12523401/

this is her


----------



## Avalon_Altacantrix (Aug 25, 2014)

I swear I didn't intend for my fursona to be unusual.  I had a really hard time choosing a species because most of the animals that interest me are powerful and/or carnivorous, but my personality is better suited to something timid and preferably an herbivore (I'm sure there's a psychology paper in there, but that's beside the point )  So I dug around and finally came up with my favorite dinosaur as a kid: a Parasaurolophus.  Perfect fit!  I always pictured them as being more bipedal than they were anyway, so drawing an anthropomorphic version came easy:

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/avalonaltacantrix/

I'm really surprised that dinosaurs aren't more common as fursonas.  I mean, come on: dinosaurs!!


----------



## Owlfeather (Aug 26, 2014)

I think most choose an animal they find... relatable. Hence all those cats and dogs (so close to us, but not food in the way of sheep and pigs), lions and wolves and foxes (appearing in stories from ancient fables to modern furry porn) and certain mythological animals who are also endlessly repeatable in media and art, like dragons. People can have a lot of reactions to a wolf - noble savage, predator from hell, dog but cooler - the pre-determined cultural response to a vampire squid, no matter how cool, is rather non-existent. I've seen a lot more dinosaurs (seriously, they don't seem that common) than trilobites and a lot more griffins than bonnacons, so the easier it is to form a reaction I think it easier it is to choose it for a fursona. If you do find it easier, it is probably because you know much more about the subject and has created your own references.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Aug 26, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> The typical answer of how to be unique in this fandom is sadly not to have an interesting species, but instead to make your mundane species sparkly and rainbow-coloured.


*any fandom


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

My fursona is a common cat, but I'll eventually merge it with a wolf.
Canine/Feline hybrids are rare fursonas, right?


----------



## Eil (Aug 29, 2014)

Civets, mongoose and meerkat were pretty common a while ago, but I have NEVER seen another binturong.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Eil said:


> Civets, mongoose and meerkat were pretty common a while ago, but I have NEVER seen another binturong.




I think I've actually seen a binturong awhile back...I was surprised myself


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

I just merged a Fox and Crawdad if that counts as weird. XD


----------



## Eil (Aug 30, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I think I've actually seen a binturong awhile back...I was surprised myself


Dang. I've only ever seen one as a mascot for a school. It looked terrible, might I add. Little to no research done on the animal. Or they really were just going for "bear + cat" and I just didn't get it.


----------



## Troj (Aug 30, 2014)

Most school mascots, sadly, look like someone hit a critter with a semi and then sewed the corpse back together.


----------



## Chuchi (Aug 30, 2014)

I just make my own shit up. I like creating species or trying to blend traits between some without having an actual hybrid or some shit like that. I dunno, I didn't feel like representing myself with an anthro, so I just drew myself more or less and gave myself some animal features. That's pretty boring.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 3, 2014)

Bonobo is my main fursona. With a second three toed sloth character. Sloths seem quite common but primates not so, lemurs are common because they look less derived but you'd be hard pressed to find anthro arts of the Pan genus!
Though mine is mostly feral but intellectually anthro so she can talk and stuff.


----------



## Hato (Jan 6, 2015)

My fursona is somewhat unique in my eyes...he is a "monster mutt" he's basically a caribou/red panda/wolf. He was just goat instead of caribou but after doing research I've come to realize that I LOVE THEIR ANTLERS!!! So I'm re-doing his ref to add the antlers


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 6, 2015)

One of my original fursonas was a Potoo since they looked so utterly hilarious to me.


----------



## pinkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Snails are difficult to yiff.


what an interesting statement


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 6, 2015)

How did I miss this thread 3 months ago?

I noticed that there is a small group of people with zergling fursonas on FA main.



JerryFoxcoon said:


> I don't feel unique enough, I'm gonna be a werewolf-fox-dragon-llama-hedgehog-pikachu hybrid! :V



ORIGINAL CHARACTER! DO NOT STEAL!


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 6, 2015)

I  have a sloth fursona. Bam. My main one now is an evil, reality-warping dog.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jan 15, 2015)

_I'm not sure if my Fursona counts as unusual,but I like to think so.
A lot of people can't understand that there are certain sizes of Dragons and in the mythical world of Furries,a Wolf and Dragon can 'do the do' and come up with something like my Fursona Samandriel.
_


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> _I'm not sure if my Fursona counts as unusual,but I like to think so.
> A lot of people can't understand that there are certain sizes of Dragons and in the mythical world of Furries,a Wolf and Dragon can 'do the do' and come up with something like my Fursona Samandriel.
> _


Dragons come in all sorts of shapes and sizes.. if you know what I mean :V


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jan 16, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Dragons come in all sorts of shapes and sizes.. if you know what I mean :V



_Thank you,seriously.
_


----------



## TheRedGhost (Jan 18, 2015)

I think the reasoning behind the popular typage of fursonas is a lot of people also RP sexually with them- so it has a lot to do with the sensation of touch. Fur feels good, it's a very common texture we come across and a very pleasing one, so it's used often (as the namesake fursona). Among those, you'll find long-furred animals are the most common, as shorter haired ones tend to be more wirely- less pleasing to the touch, those who tend to pick shorter hair fursona tend to do so out of aesthetic or a personal connection/admiration While not as soft, Scalies and sharks are also highly popular because they embody an edge/fantasy idea to them, most people have touched a scaly object before.. cool to the touch, smooth, sometimes rough...

But getting to my point, most people don't like touching insects etc, so while they admire them aesthetically (and there are some AWESOME looking bugs) they couldn't imagine the RP with one- also the anatomical differences don't translate as smoothly as other four-limbed creatures. I often see insect features integrated into other animal designs, because while people do enjoy aspects of those animals, they can't really relate enough to make it an embodiment of themselves. 

That being said I roll with two pretty common and cliche fursonas, but I feel they fit my personality, as much as artistically, I admire the more unusual animals.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ummm...I'm a rare hybrid between a fox and alcohol...does that count?


----------



## Lusuni (Jan 19, 2015)

bahaha! A tardigrade or micro organism fursona! I would totally love that person without question.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jan 19, 2015)

My fursona is a meerkat/fossa hybrid.


----------



## speedactyl (Jan 26, 2015)

do you take a Dragon / Aeromorph ?

BTW this is my second one not my first.

http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/Twin-Fur2y-Dragon-Ref-505693814
http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/Twin-Fur2y-modes-2-498808358


my first one is this
Pterodactyl 

http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/Speedactyl-Refs-395104883


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jan 26, 2015)

I take it that finding a coloring page of a horse and drawing it dark-like isn't a fursona. Oh well... Its better than something my hand can produce anyway.


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Jan 26, 2015)

Well I haven't finished mine yet, only just started it in fact. But my species is Serwolf, a cross between sergal and wolf!


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 26, 2015)

MAGIKzMushroom said:


> Well I haven't finished mine yet, only just started it in fact. But my species is Serwolf, a cross between sergal and wolf!



A sergal IS a cross between a wolf and a shark.... and a dragon.... and a raptor.


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 28, 2015)

I could speak of bizarre fursonas' as well of mine if only it was 2010 and G4 MLP weren't so popular.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 30, 2015)

The Cheegon. CatDog's ancient relative.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4388605/#cid:92239590


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Jan 30, 2015)

Mine is a wolf-rabbit-spider hybrid, but I'm not sure that would be considered _unique..._


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 30, 2015)

ForgetLilliet said:


> Mine is a wolf-rabbit-spider hybrid, but I'm not sure that would be considered _unique..._



Link plz


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Jan 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Link plz



Well here's her with her buddy Benny (my friend's fursona), and here's Braelynn's reference sheet (which is a little outdated).


----------



## Lusuni (Feb 1, 2015)

Nekokami said:


> My fursona is a common cat, but I'll eventually merge it with a wolf.
> Canine/Feline hybrids are rare fursonas, right?



I guess my fursona is a saber tooth wolf which is kind of cat-like. I don't know if that's rare though and I'm certainly not the first to think of it.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Lusuni said:


> I guess my fursona is a saber tooth wolf which is kind of cat-like. I don't know if that's rare though and I'm certainly not the first to think of it.



Saber tooth characters are not that common but there are allot of them.


----------



## speedactyl (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Saber tooth characters are not that common but there are allot of them.



If not that common. Why there alot of them . Confusing statement . Of its just a fun addons to a existing fursona. ?
Wonder if it goes well on a pterosaur or a dragon. ?
. Anyway  my character is a cross between aeromorph. With a scifi theme.


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 2, 2015)

So, I went to my first convention last weekend. It as awesome, but it made me realize how canine-washed the fandom is. I had a conversation with a lady in the hotel who had no idea about the fandom. She was like "There seems to be a lot of dogs and cats." To which I could only roll my eyes really.

It made me realize how much I hate that shit so I'm bringing my slothsona out of retirement. JAVA has returned.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2015)

I made a (non-parasitic) flat worm character at one point, mainly as a joke. I never did much with her, since surprisingly enough most people aren't into sexy flatworms. Was still fun to make, and I think I did a fairly good job of anthropomorphizing.  She looks kinda like a naga with fins. 

My most visually strange character is a gynoid mouse. Robots might not be hugely uncommon, but there aren't a lot that look deliberately fake/artificial. She was a fun character to design, though she's much less fun to actually draw. Exposed mechanical parts are a bitch.

I don't consider any of them to be 'fursonas' really though because they aren't supposed to be self-representations. The closest character I have to that is a skunk, which doesn't make him that unique species-wise. 

I also have a serval, who looks pretty much like any other spotted wild cat in anthro form, but is such hipster species that even spellcheck doesn't know what the fuck I'm talking about.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 2, 2015)

I count as  a bizarre fursona.
I mean i am the only who has wings at the hipp and lightwings.
Lightwolves are my own created species.
Mayby i could make them official


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 2, 2015)

Unsilenced said:


> My most visually strange character is a gynoid mouse. Robots might not be hugely uncommon, but there aren't a lot that look deliberately fake/artificial. She was a fun character to design, though she's much less fun to actually draw. Exposed mechanical parts are a bitch.


Maaaan. I think a robot sona would be pretty cool. Like a slick looking anthro robot? Heck yeah.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> Maaaan. I think a robot sona would be pretty cool. Like a slick looking anthro robot? Heck yeah.



This is roughly what she looks like, though I've been changing the way her mechanical parts work. I really want to have the effect of an 'open' midsection, as in you could stick a pencil right through her belly in places. It's supported by a glowing sphere in the center and some sort of actuators on the sides that let her bend and rotate, and might even have some bundles of cables hanging down through it, but it is unquestionably a robotic abdomen. She has smooth, fur-less gray skin and lots of sci-fi looking glowey bits. She's easily my favorite of my characters visually speaking, and certainly the most unique. Unfortunately my skill at drawing doesn't quite do her justice yet.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 2, 2015)

I guess my Fursona Samandriel is unique.
A Wolf Dragon hybrid. 
(A Wolgan)


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 3, 2015)

Unsilenced said:


> This is roughly what she looks like, though I've been changing the way her mechanical parts work. I really want to have the effect of an 'open' midsection, as in you could stick a pencil right through her belly in places. It's supported by a glowing sphere in the center and some sort of actuators on the sides that let her bend and rotate, and might even have some bundles of cables hanging down through it, but it is unquestionably a robotic abdomen. She has smooth, fur-less gray skin and lots of sci-fi looking glowey bits. She's easily my favorite of my characters visually speaking, and certainly the most unique. Unfortunately my skill at drawing doesn't quite do her justice yet.


Yeah I see what you're going for. Very cool. Some artist excel with robotic stuff if you ever want to seek one out for commission.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Mar 3, 2015)

I saw a manatee fursona once, and it was adorable in its own "so ugly it's cute" kind of way.


----------



## Nataku (Mar 3, 2015)

Maple I just feel the need to grab a brush and start brushing you every time I see your avatar. So shaggy. 

Also cars. Everyone should have a car. Was your carsona based on any particular make/model?


----------



## kestraroo (Mar 12, 2015)

I've got an American kestrel/red kangaroo hybrid for mine.

Falcons and marsupials what even


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, my fursona is a deepsea Dragonfish.   I've seen one or two angler fish, but I haven't seen many serious fishsonas that weren't sharks, mermaids, or fish/mammal hybrids of some kind.  Then again, I'm fairly new still, so maybe I've just missed them?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Mar 26, 2015)

Senpai-Fish said:


> Well, my fursona is a deepsea Dragonfish.   I've seen one or two angler fish, but I haven't seen many serious fishsonas that weren't sharks, mermaids, or fish/mammal hybrids of some kind.  Then again, I'm fairly new still, so maybe I've just missed them?


OMG a deep sea fish, ok that is just rad.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 26, 2015)

Whatever happened to our resident waffle? I digged that guy, he was funny.


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Mar 26, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> OMG a deep sea fish, ok that is just rad.



Thanks c:  I hope to get her reference sheet uploaded one of these days.  Finding access to a scanner right now is killing me though.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 28, 2015)

Can't decide if my fursona should be a yet to be discovered or extinct meerkat subspecies or a hybrid of meerkat and fossa or a hybrid of meerkat and lion. She has a slight "mane" and a puffy tail tip just like a lion. Female lions can grow manes but it's rare. Not too many meerkat whatever hybrids walking around but my fursona isn't a "type specimen" of whatever she is. My ideas for her backstory range from amnesiac time traveler from ancient Egypt or amnesiac time traveler from the distant future where selective breeding and genetic modification are the norm, or simply being from another planet or undiscovered part of the world.


----------



## FruitLoopFox (Apr 3, 2015)

My fursona is kinda bizarre? They are basically a bundle of tendrils (parasitic cephalopod alien) in a fox skin- said fox lacks a working spine and is held up by said tendrils like a puppet. It's a symbiotic relationship between the parasite and host, who depends on the parasite for movement and everyday functions, like hunting and whatnot.  And the parasite gets a nice cozy home and benefits from what the host ingests. ^^;


----------



## berniethebongo (Apr 5, 2015)

My fursona is a Bongo and most people in my school don't know what that is! I wouldn't call it strange but it's rare!! XP


----------



## Unspecified Avian (May 8, 2018)

Well I finally decided on that my fursona is a Kakapo aka owl parrot, which is a flightless New Zealand bird. They are endangered but what made me choose them is because they are big goofs.


----------

